# Take a person hunting



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I heard that it is illegal to take a person hunting with you, if that person doesnt have a lisence. Is this true? if it is why? Im jsut wondering because i take lot of people hunting, trying to either get them involved with there kids or to give them the opportunity. I dont want to get in trouble for taking people hunting. becasue i have witnessed one game warden being very over zealous on a person and i dont want that to happen to me if i take out some kids.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It's not illegal in North Dakota.

Ryan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that you're working with kids and non-fowlers to get them involved. I salute your efforts sir.
Good work,
Dan


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

in indiana it is illegal, the reason being the C/O does not know if the 2nd party was hunting or not and theres no way to prove it one way or the other, so the answer is you must have a valid licence to hunt........here the hunter does not get in trouble for bringing someone....the actuall crime committer does and its usually a warning first time.....if he the perp is using any of your equipment the C/O has all rights to confiscate the belongings.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

If they are just accompanying you ... without a weapon, they are just a spectator, and that is not illegal. I wouldn't imagine that would be legal anywhere.

Don't try to hunt 2 people with 1 gun and 2 licenses, with a limit of ducks at your feet when the warden walks up...

You are asking for trouble in that scenario .. wouldn't you agree?

In that scenario you'd have to convince the warden that 2 people were handing one gun back and forth and having a hunt. Very unlikely and you will certainly be scrutinized harder by the warden. (How many people hunt with one gun between them?) That type of situation looks like one person bought their "non hunting buddy" a license so they would have the ability to shoot 2 limits....

Make sense?


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

It is illegal if they help you take game, in any manner. If they throw out a decoy, you are illegal, if they blow a goose call, you are illegal. But if you just take them along for the ride, its fine. And I'm sure you would be hard pressed to find a CO that will write a ticket if there is only one gun present.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

CuttinDaisies said:


> It is illegal if they help you take game, in any manner. If they throw out a decoy, you are illegal, if they blow a goose call, you are illegal. But if you just take them along for the ride, its fine. And I'm sure you would be hard pressed to find a CO that will write a ticket if there is only one gun present.


In which state are you saying this exists?


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Minnesota... sad, but true.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have done it both in ND and MN, so even if they help me with decoys. I hunted with a dad and his two kids and they were blowing a duck call ( we let them blow just so they could feel like there were apart of the hunting) I can understand the calling part but not the decoys, to me this doesnt make sense. because i am never going to pay to take a kid hunting. I dont have that kind of cash. I have even taken so city people that have never hunted before. they helped with the dekes and jsut watched how everythign works.

here the scenerio
-I take my 2 cousins hunting over thanksgiving, they are both 14 and NR, they have never been hunting and they want to come with. they help me set out dekes. and retreive downed game. is that illegal or not?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

i forgot to say that i have never limited out on birds when i take people hunting, not because there arent enough birds i just dont want to be harassed by the game wardens.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Honestly. I wouldn't worry about it one bit at all. Just thought I would give you the heads up.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

R y a n said:


> Don't try to hunt 2 people with 1 gun and 2 licenses, with a limit of ducks at your feet when the warden walks up...


Huh? We do that all the time, take turns shooting and calling. I've done it taking turns filming and shooting. When you have to pack in to a really good spot why bring two guns? Both are legally liscensed I'm really just confused why this is bad.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Goosebuster, im talking about taking a kid or an adult with who doesnt have a license. Most of the people I take just go with me one day to see what hunting is all about. I am the only person with a gun and a lisence.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Cutting Dasieys....you are wrong.

The law may have been that in the past but now it is not. I know because I have asked game wardens. Also the new law allows people to call turkeys for others.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought if you're under 16, you don't need a license just hunter's safety after 12. I don't see why it wouldn't hurt. I've taken my wife once (Public Shooting Grounds in Utah) and the warden checked us and never said a word.


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

Chuck Smith said:


> Cutting Dasieys....you are wrong.
> 
> The law may have been that in the past but now it is not. I know because I have asked game wardens. Also the new law allows people to call turkeys for others.


ok good. Why have a law when no one enforces it anyways?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not sure why the law was in place before.

But I know they changed it. because I have talked with some game wardens and in the past you could not call for someone else like you stated. But they changed that about 3 years ago. (this might just be for turkey hunting) They changed it because a child could get drawn for a license one week and the father for another. But under the old law the father could not be in the woods helping the youth take his bird. I think that is why it was changed.

I sent an email to the DNR to see if this applies for all hunting. Hopefully I will have the info with in a few days.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

CuttinDaisies

It is NOT Illegal in MN! I worked as a guide in Rochester for 3 years and I only carried a gun 1 out of 10 times. We were checked by the CO 4 days a week and I NEVER received a ticket. We also had a guide who would bring a camera crew out a few times a year and they never got ticketed either.


----------

